# Anyone else left with irregular cycles 1 year after last miscarriage, do I give up?



## MummyBaron

Well I have a 2 and a half year old who is not my partners son since getting engaged we have been trying for two years and have had 3 mc :cry: since my last miscarriage it has been a year yet my cycles are still messed up. I have gone 9 weeks without my period! I have had scans and blood tests, my scan was all normal but my blood tests showed my male hormone was slightly raised and two of my female hormones slightly abnormal but that I shouldn't worry! We have tried ovulation tests they just never show that I'm ovulating. Starting to feel very guilty as my partner would do anything for a child of his own ! Will it ever happen? Is there anything that can help me? Thanks in advance if any of you reply x


----------



## Hope39

Have you had your thyroid tested, if you are under or over active then it can cause anovulatory (i think thats the word), basically you don't ovulate!

It can also cause inconsistencies with your cycles


----------



## Smiler82

So sorry for your losses :hugs: It is so hard. We have lost 2 this last year, and with PCOS it's hard going ttc.

Have they done a day 21 blood test? They need to work out if you're ovulating or not, and if not then there's no reason why you couldn't be given clomid. It won't prevent another mc but if it's been a year of ttc since your last loss it might help things along a bit.

One thing I do to see if I ovulate is chart my bbt. If you google it and sign up to the Fertility Friend website you can plot your results and get graphs that show when/if you ovulated based on your temps. I've been doing this for about 18 months and it's really useful, since I can't use OPKs. And cheaper!

Have you thought about trying any natural methods whilst you're waiting for the docs to get a move on? You could try reflexology, acupuncture, try taking some supplements like agnus castus?

Good luck hun, I know it's so frustrating. After my losses I was told it can take a while for your body to sort itself out, depending on how far along in your pregnancy you were. Also if you've had 3 pregnancies in a fairly short space of time it could just be your body needs a bit of a break...though I know that's the last thing you want to hear. My friend had an ectopic and her cycles just went totally mad. It took 2 years of trying but she's just had a little girl. Try not to give up hope xx


----------



## MummyBaron

Thank you for all your advice and help ladies! Definitely trying not to give up hope. The doctor won't do any more tests on me till my parter has had a sperm test which he is very nervous about we tried things like stopping coffee and eating healthier! I have a problem called fibromyalgia which affects my musscle and body tissue and protruding discs in my spine which caused pain and temporary paralysis so my doctor feels that I need to be trying as soon as possible before I get worse and can't physically carry another child. But this Prevents me from being very active and has caused me to be quiet over weight just want to be able to see that positive pregnancy test that ends in me holding my baby...


----------



## SabrinaKat

I had irregular periods after my mc in August 2009; which ranged from 21 to 44 (altho GP thinks was probably chemical), so my GP gave me metformin (which has been shown to help with PCOS) and it was discovered in pre-IVF blood work that I had an underactive thyroid -- the first month after the medication was correct, got a perfect 28 cycle and became pregnant naturally the next month. Please don't give up hope -- there are some simple blood tests that might help you (particularly with thyroid)...

best wishes


----------



## Smiler82

Oh I'm sorry to hear about all your health problems :hugs: Sounds like you have got a lot to deal with.

Try not to worry too much about the sperm test, I know it's not a nice thing to have to do though. My husband was really not looking forward to a) doing it and b) the results so it was a tense few weeks. The first result came back a bit low. They said it takes 3 months for sperm to be produced, and illness, stress etc can affect it. In the 3 months before his test I'd had my 2nd miscarriage, he'd had the flu and been stressed with a new job! So if your husband has had anything like that going on then be aware it could affect the results. We left it another 3 months after his first test to do another, and it came back much better. So please don't panic if it's not a great result at first, doesn't mean it can't be improved. Fingers crossed for you both, really hope you get that bfp xx


----------



## MummyBaron

Thank you all so much it's so nice to know that there is someone else out there feeling the same way :) got my BFP but I can't get myself too excited haven't stopped with cramps constantly checking myself for any bleeding feel like im loosing my mind, keep waiting for it all to be taken away. Doesn't help that partner said that it's gonna work this time and that he's never loved me more my little boy telling me about the baby in my tummy and the mother in law bringing down baby grows just so frustrating that it's so easy for some people who don't deserve it :( Does this make me a bad person?? :S I even had a dream that the pregnancy test wasn't positive I'd imagined it fingers crossed I make it to the 12 week scan! Thank you all so much for all your advice and company good luck to you all xxxx


----------



## Smiler82

Oh wow, you literally just got your bfp? Congratulations!! Though I can imagine how scary it must be, I'm so desperately hoping to get our bfp soon but I know I'll be so scared when it does happen. Nothing you can do really apart from try to take a few deep breaths and try to keep your life as stress-free as you can. All fingers and toes crossed for you xx


----------



## MummyBaron

Well I'm literally on bed rest don't dare to do anything incase, we are over the moon though and I really hope you get your BFP soon all the luck in the world xxxx


----------

